# A turbo thread?



## grgtiguy (Oct 18, 2010)

IS there a thread or a diy on how to change the turbos on a 2000 s4, there is one local to me that has a blown drivers side turbo and im on the fence as to weather it would be worth the time and $$$ to purchase it. (I.E. pulling off the front and the motor out to get at the turbo)


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

I think youtube actually has an OEM video on pulling the whole front end/engine/etc out. 

Honestly, unless it's insanely dirt cheap and a 6 speed or you just got a wad of cash to burn, I wouldn't even bother.


----------

